
Ask HK: What is the most number of tables you've used in a RDMS? - usermac
I am doing research on E. F. Codd&#x27;s work. I wonder since then, 1970, what is the most tables you have used in a real database? Thank you in advance.
======
cmdkeen
I don't use them all but the Oracle database I currently work in has ~8000
tables across 80 schemas.

Don't ask about impact analysis or change control.

------
mtmail
SAP R/3 ships with 20.000 tables.
[http://www.ibmsystemsmag.com/aix/tipstechniques/systemsmanag...](http://www.ibmsystemsmag.com/aix/tipstechniques/systemsmanagement/Optimizing-
SAP-R-3-Database-Performance/)

------
mrits
With how partitioning works in Postgres you could easily have millions of
tables (even though they are just copies of a parent). I remember a company in
Austin writing a blog about how they delta which such a large catalog size
Postgres.

We have about 200 tables that we partition by day. So in three years it's
200*300.

------
selectnull
Around 700. It was 10 years ago so I don't recall the exact number. We were
regularly writing queries with more than 15 joins...

------
codegeek
I used to work at an Investment Bank and one of our back office systems had an
Oracle database with 3000+ tables. Fun times.

------
MalcolmDiggs
In a single database, I don't think I've ever exceeded 50 tables. If a project
of mine grew beyond that amount of complexity, it would likely make sense to
refactor it into several/many databases.

------
partisan
Currently have ~215 and the number is likely to grow several times over.

